# Scientia Potentia Est



## greywulf (Dec 21, 2009)

This is the first post of a fantic about the Mentor Legion.
I like to write about interesting Chapters, and thought Id give these fellas a go.

Comments and Crit more then welcome, aswell as general opinions.

Hope You Enjoy




*Scientia Potentia Est *



Update01


Elite Cadre Van-Zhi readied his bolter, keeping his eyes on the oncoming genestealer Purii horde, the mass of snarling xenos fighting amongst themselves to be the first to meet the solitary Mentor Legion Space Marine.

The auto-threat sensors of the Astartes’ Mark VIII armour was being triggered by the proximity of the charging xenos, alerting him to the imminent risk presented by the approaching pack of genestealers. As his sensors worked at a dizzying speed, Van-Zhi’s visor readouts began to fill with warning runes and suggested combat tactics, packing his vision with a rapid flow of data. The dazzling array of information would swamp the mind of a normal human.

The Elite Cadre did nothing to cancel the statistics flashing up before his eyes, Van-Zhi welcoming the influx of data as it filtered through his suit systems to be logged by the mem-capsule within the armour’s chest compartment. Every moment of Van-Zhi’s undertaking was being stored for cataloguing by Memoria, the immense librarium housed within the Mentor Legion’s monastery.

Van-Zhi was proud that he could once again add to that grand collection of combat data.

The motto of the Chapter entered his thoughts as he looked through the flickering reams of statistics and data at the Purii as the foul xenos drew closer, the same maxim displayed in hand-stitched characters on the long banner hanging from Van-Zhi’s waist.

Scientia Potentia Est.

Knowledge is Power.

The data Van-Zhi was collecting while facing this genestealer horde would increase the Imperium’s power, strengthening mankind’s position in the eternal conflict against its enemies. 

It was the duty of every Mentor Legion Astartes to contribute to Memoria, even if it resulted in death or disfigurement.

Van-Zhi was determined that neither outcome would befall him on this assignment. He fired in to the mass of gibbering xenos, the enhanced ammo of his bolter tearing chunks from hardened carapaces and blowing holes through exposed flesh.

As previous genestealer combat experience logged by fellow Mentors passed in front of his eyes, the Elite Cadre drew his power sword, thumbing the antique weapon in to life as he magna-holstered his bolter to his chest.

The sword humming in Van-Zhi’s ceramite-encased fist dated from the time of the Great Crusade, and had once been carried by a Luna Wolf Captain. The weapon now belonged to the Mentor Astartes, gifted to him after passing the Final Exam that signified his entry in to the ranks of the Elite Cadre.

Raising the ancient weapon, Van-Zhi reached down and activated the Time Warper device attached to his belt.

Reality bubbled.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

wow, you've got a really nice writing style there mate. I'd like to see some more of this  the ending really got my attention, it catches the readers interest. 

I've never heard of the mentors chapter myself, they sound interesting 

I think maybe the sword being a Luna Wolf captain's is a little far fetched to be honest.
Maybe just a relic of the chapter?
Thats the only critism i can think of  Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## greywulf (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for commenting toffster.

I had the Final Exam reward be something so grand because I have it in my own "fluff" that the Mentors not only collect combat knowledge etc but also relics from combats past. Especially rare ones.


----------



## greywulf (Dec 21, 2009)

Van-Zhi felt the very essence of the Materium distort around him as the Time Warper drew on the raw energies of the Warp before wrapping the Elite Cadre in an orb of distorted time, along with the Purii leading the genestealer horde. The remaining xenos appeared to slow to a barely perceptible crawl as the fragile rules of reality were altered within the temporary shell of Immaterium energy.

It was as if the genestealers outside the orb were near-frozen, though Van-Zhi knew that it was his own actions that were being distorted by the Warp being projected by the experimental device strapped to his hip. It was this knowledge that allowed him to process the effect of the Time Warper, something the xeno sharing the energy orb was having difficulty doing.

The genestealer’s mind was in a state of flux, unable to handle the sudden distortion of reality. The creature was clutching at its head with its deadly upper claws, mewling in agony as its brain pulsed in complaint.

Before the effect of the Time Warper could dissipate, the Mentor stepped forwards to engage the bewildered xeno, pleased to have found success with one of his own many speculations regarding the experimental hardware strapped to his waist.

The Time Warper tech had been sanctioned and tested so far for use as a movement booster, the temporal distortion caused the user to travel faster by adjusting his body’s sense of time and allowing it to capitalise on the confusion instigated by being enveloped within a bubble of Immaterium energy.

Most attempts at achieving more with the innovative tech had resulted in failure and overloading of the Time Warper itself, and many Mentors had been dragged in to the Immaterium due to such equipment failures. Van-Zhi had been blessed by the Emperor to avoid such a wasteful loss of gene-seed and stored information, the later akin to blasphemy amongst the Astartes’ of the Mentor Legion Chapter.

Thumbing the activation stud set in the hilt of his power sword, Van-Zhi thrust it in to the chest of the disorientated Purii, twisting the weapons energy-wreathed blade within the flesh and muscle of the xeno. The Mentor withdrew his blade easily, spilling innards and strange organs to the stained deck as the genestealer collapsed amongst the steaming entrails.


----------

